
What's the difference between user stories and tasks? - tiwarinitish86
https://blog.taiga.io/difference-between-user-stories-and-tasks.html
======
jonbarcus
Definitely a good read. Short, but clear and to the point. I think it's a
worthwhile read for those that work with Trello or Pivotal Tracker.

